
Billionaire LA Times owner calls social media the cancer of our time - jonbaer
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/26/billionaire-la-times-owner-calls-social-media-the-cancer-of-our-time.html
======
Cypher
and what about the LA times? or Billionaires.. it'd be cool if society was
more progressive.

